# Gästepass für Bekannten



## Kwim (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche für einen bekannten einen Gästepass. Ich selbst habe Diablo 3 durch den WoW Jahrespass erhalten, kann also leider keinen Code weitergeben 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ego1899 (17. Mai 2012)

Dir sei gesagt das du keine Gruppe mit jemanden bilden kannst der einen Gästepass nutzt, du mit deinen bekannten also nicht zusammen spielen kannst, nur mal so...


----------



## Kwim (22. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist kein problem, er will es einfach mal ausprobieren.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche.


----------

